# Nile Perch Popping



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I am invited to fish Red Sea in Egypt.
I heard they catch some GT and groper there.
But the first fish I like to catch in Egypt is not saltwater fish, but freshwater Nile Perch on popping rods.

My friend used to go to Africa every year and he told me fabulous huge nile perch action with spoon lures.

Fishing schedules this year are pretty tight, but I got to find time to fish nile perch.

YouTube - Monster Nile Perch caught on Lake Nasser


----------

